# Top 5 Canadian Finance Blogs



## Loonie (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Guys!

What are your Top 5 Canadian Finance Blogs?

I have decided to subscribe to 5 blogs (anymore would take too much time to read) and would like to know what the readers of MDJ subscribe to.

Cheers!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

hmm, that's a loaded question, to be PC we should obviously mention the blogs of our moderators. No offense to anyone not making the top 5 (I probably still visit your blog daily).

My choices are probably mainly selected due to a combination of writing style, topic choice, discussion boards.

Fave 5: (in no particular order)
Million Dollar Journey
The Dividend Guy
Thicken My Wallet
Canadian Capitalist
The MoneyGardener
Four Pillars

Crap, that's 6.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm honoured 

Don't forget Michael James on Money http://michaeljamesmoney.blogspot.com/ , which is a great blog.


----------



## augustabound (Apr 20, 2009)

Along with the above mentioned, 
Triaging my way to financial success, 
Joe Ponzio's Fwallstreet, 
old school value, 
wide moat investing, 
baral karsan.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Loonie said:


> What are your Top 5 Canadian Finance Blogs?
> 
> I have decided to subscribe to 5 blogs (anymore would take too much time to read) and would like to know what the readers of MDJ subscribe to.


I'm part of the community of PF bloggers, so I won't name a top 5 list. However, check out my blogroll and subscribe to the blogs you find interesting that are listed under 'Canadian Financial Blogs'. Of course, I hope you'll like mine enough to subscribe!

*Canadian Financial Blogs*


----------



## augustabound (Apr 20, 2009)

Also, as for limiting it to 5, it depends on the blogs you subscribe to. Some blogs, like Todd Sullivans value plays makes multiple posts per day and can be time consuming as you eluded to. 
Most other blogs post a couple of times per week which can easily be managed. You may find closer to 10 that you can follow and not feel like you're strapped to your computer all day.


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

Sampson said:


> Crap, that's 6.


Nice counting!


----------



## markievicz (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably depends on your goals etc ... there are "getting out of debt" bloggers and investment bloggers and early retirement bloggers and career growth blogs and so on. If I had to pick only five (my god, the horror!) I'd choose:

Early Retirement Extreme for the challenge of his out of the box thinking.
Get Rich Slowly for the writing.
The Big Picture for a non boy next door blog.
My Open Wallet for being more like me (urban professional woman) and the NYC content (where I used to live).
and as I live in Canuckistan now, a toss up between Canadian Capitalist and Thicken my Wallet for fifth place!


----------



## beyondfunds (Apr 5, 2009)

*Favourite blog*

I am condsantly on the Wealthy Boomer blog (www.wealthyboomer.ca)...in fact I followed Jonathan's tweet to this dialogue.

Although I am also partial to mine (shameless promotion, www.beyondfunds.ca) I have poked around Mark McQueen's Wellington Financial blog, http://www.wellingtonfund.com/blog/, and I like it.

I am excited at all the new links I have from this discussion...keep up the great dialogue.


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

To clarify, the link Beyond Funds attempted to post is:

www.wealthyboomer.ca

And the Beyond Funds blog is also excellent: www.beyondfunds.ca

The blogger -- I'm not sure if it's right to name him here -- is also a financial advisor and radio host and conversant not only with media and money but with things like Facebook, Twitter and discussion forums like this one. In fact, he twigged me to some of these.

True, I'm fortunate to be a paid blogger, in so far as I am also a staff newspaper columnist. The blog complements columns in the paper and the Wealthy Boomer video interviews, all of which are housed at the above URL.

I'm also a new convert to Twitter, which sometimes points to my blog or others, often to lively discussions in this very forum, and occassionally my more literary or philosphical musings -- to the extent 140 characters can cover either topic adequately.

www.twitter.com/jonchevreau


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll suggest

Squawkfox 

and

Canadian Dream

and

The Financial Blogger

I don't think any of these have been mentioned.


----------



## rebel_ins (Apr 6, 2009)

My picks:

Canadian Capitalist
Investing Intelligently (no new post in a long time, but has some amazing content)
Michael James on Money
Thicken My Wallet
Million Dollar Journey


----------



## augustabound (Apr 20, 2009)

Woops. As for my first post, next time I'll look closer at the thread title. Somehow I missed the most important word there, Canadian.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

A blog I discovered recently was No Communism. 

It's a blog that critiques other financial blogs. Quite funny. Unfortunately, the author does not post regularly.


----------



## MGL (Apr 6, 2009)

Am I on crack, or has no one mentioned Where Does All My Money Go? yet?


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, Preet's blog (Where does all my money go?) is good and like BeyondFunds.ca reveals the extensive knowledge both bloggers have that derives from their day jobs as financial advisors. I've done Wealthy Boomer video interviews with both of them. You can find the one with Preet somewhere in the archives here:

http://www.financialpost.com/personal-finance/wealthy-boomer/index.html

The one with Beyond Funds has been done but not aired. By the way, the Beyond Funds theme is similar to the original subtitle of my 1998 book, which was The Wealthy Boomer: Life After Mutual Funds. 

So for both of those bloggers, the blog is closely allied to their business: feeding each other. 

Which makes Canadian Capitalist all the more impressive since as far as I know, Ram has a different day job so he's doing all this stuff on top just for the love of it. 

And now this forum. I only wonder whether the discussion forum will grow to suck up all the traffic that before now went to the blogs, or whether traffic will rise to both in some kind of synergistic virtuous circle. Hopefully, the latter.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never found it necessary to read more than a few - who's got that much time? I gravitate to personal finance blogs moreso than investing blogs, at least for the time being.

1. Canadian Capitalist - comprehensive, objective, clear, rational, leans more to the investing side. 
2. Million Dollar Journey - comprehensive, objective, leans more to the personal finance side.
3. Canadian Dream - entertaining, personal, with an environmental twist.
4. Squawkfox - comprehensive, detailed, one heck of a writer, lives life to the max.


----------



## Tim (Apr 3, 2009)

> I've never found it necessary to read more than a few - who's got that much time? I gravitate to personal finance blogs moreso than investing blogs, at least for the time being.
> 
> 1. Canadian Capitalist - comprehensive, objective, clear, rational, leans more to the investing side.
> 2. Million Dollar Journey - comprehensive, objective, leans more to the personal finance side.
> ...


Well thanks for the vote Ben! I certainly hope all of us PF bloggers are different. It makes a nice menu approach to find out what you like to read.

Mmm, only five. Yikes it's hard to nail down when I read like 25+ blogs. (Thank god for Google Reader).

1. Million Dollar Journey - clearly written, wide breath of coverage on topics
2. Canadian Capitalist - finds some of the best reading material on the web, I love the This and That posts.
3. Squawkfox - Great list posts (ie: 50 reasons for X) and practical information (mmm, good food recipes)
4. Four Pillars - The two auther thing works great. Entertaining.
5. Moneygardener - Hard to pin down what I like about this blog, but I've always enjoyed reading it.


----------



## squawkfox (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for mentioning me Ben & Tim & Four! *Blush*


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm rather new to reading financial blogs, but here are mine so far.
I just wish we had these blogs 10 years ago. Much more inspiring knowing that others are working as hard (or harder) to achieve similar financial goals.

Million Dollar Journey
Canadian Dream: Free at 45 
Canadian Capitalist 
Wealthy Boomer (my recent addition)


----------



## OntFA (May 19, 2009)

Two of my favourites are

Steadyhand

Wellington Financial


----------



## MoneyEnergy (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't know Thicken My Wallet was a Canadian blog.

There's mine, too, but I don't always focus specifically on Canadian topics. I do, maybe, about a third of the time, or when I'm on an investment run... other than that I'll also post about BNN, as I'm a major BNN fan.


----------

